# My new red wine baby =]



## cowvin (Apr 22, 2010)

Just notice this new baby come into my tank, which breed from my CRS KK gene shrimp=], hopefully the other batch will be BKK or more Red wine


----------



## Cate (Jan 27, 2013)

COOL! Gotta luv babies!


----------

